# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  manipulación de estadisticas

## termopar

BUENOS DIAS:

Qué sorpresa la mía esta mañana cuando me encuentro que ayer a medianoche, con alevosía y nocturnidad, "alguien" del equipo que dirige la moderación o gestión de este foro haya cambiado la valoración de la "reputación" y la "credibilidad" y me saca "la tarjeta roja", (qué bueno!), y pasa de una valoracion positiva de 22 a -34. *50 puntos negativos de una sola vez*
He aquí la notificación:



Es significativo, muy significativo que estas herramientas se manejen al antojo de "alguien", bien limitando o paralizando la entrada de comentarios, cerrando foros como ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones,  o con este nuevo mecanismo utilizado en esta ocasión para limitar la libertad del usuario a que opine lo que realmente piensa. Porque el comentario al que se dirige ni siquiera es precisamente de los más duros que se hayan dado en este foro, adjunto el enlace (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...287#post143287).

Se podrá intimidar de nuevo, diciendo que aquí se tiene la libertad de elegir qué foreros pueden o no pueden hacer comentarios, o ....al que no le guste el foro, presentarle la puerta indicando que hay muchos otros foros en la red donde poder expresar su libertad de opinión; pero estará muy lejos de la razón de ser de estos foros y no creo que esa actitud tan poco moderada ayude a mejorar las visitas si eso es lo que se pretende. Al contrario.

La verdad es que me da igual este tipo de acciones, como también me daba igual si alguien me agradecía o no los comentarios que realizo, en algún caso hasta podía molestarme porque realmente denota el carácter manipulativo del que los realiza. 

Y por último, no se si estas modificaciones taciturnas y arbitrarias harán pensar a los anunciantes de este foro si alguna otra estadística se estará manipulando del mismo modo. Tal y como se ha comentado en el foro, últimamente se han visto cambios estadísticos anormales en el numero de visitas.

 Y como dice el refrán: *No me molesta que me hayas mentido, lo que me molesta es que ahora no puedo confiar en ti*.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Está haciendo usted unas acusaciones muy graves y esto está pasando de castaño a oscuro. Se está empezando a ganar un banneo.

Se lo voy a explicar, para que le quede claro. No es ninguna manipulación de nada. Ni se hizo con nocturnidad ni alevosía. Ni mucho menos se manipulan otras cosas. Y este mensaje suyo incumple muchas normas del foro, pero para que quede claro, se lo voy a explicar. A ver si así se le bajan los humos.

Fui yo, simplemente desaprobé un mensaje suyo. Y esto se hace la misma manera que se aprueba una mensaje. En la parte inferior de cada mensaje, hay una estrellita en la que pulsándola, puedes "Aprobar" o "Desaprobar" un mensaje. Al "Aprobar" el mensaje, das a ese usuario una cierta cantidad de reputación(Tanta cantidad como "Poder de Credibilidad se posea). Al "Desaprobar" un mensaje, a la reputación de dicho usuario se le resta el 50% del Poder de Credibilidad que posea el usuario que hace la calificación.

Este sistema de reputación, puede parecer a priori un tanto injusto o desigualado, pero no lo hemos puesto los Moderadores ni nadie, venia por defecto del foro.

Espero que le haya quedado claro el asunto. Y ahora advertirle que esa clase de declaraciones aireadas puede causarle cosas peores que una bajada de reputación.
Y si quiere que le desaparezca la "Tarjeta Roja", a lo mejor, debería de mejorar su comportamiento en el foro y dejar de faltar al respeto tan airadamente.


Buenas noches.

----------


## termopar

Para que nos queden a todos las cosas claras, cuando usted me dice que me va a "bannear", me está amenazando con la restricción o prohibición total de uso del foro. Creo que sólo con esa frase está incumpliendo usted muchas más normas y está siendo mas grave su actuación que nada de lo que yo haya podido comentar en mis 800 mensajes en este foro.

Pero para que quede aun más nítido mi comportamiento voy a aclarar mis afirmaciones del mensaje anterior:

- *Su actuación fue con nocturnidad*, porque si por algún acto he malherido su ser, debería haber sido advertido publica o privadamente como se ha hecho con otros foreros, y esto no ha sido así. Su acto directamente, más aún sabiendo las consecuencias del mismo, ha modificado una información que se da a los foreros que es completamente injusta si se usa de un modo arbitrario y erróneo. Esta información de los puntos que se dan o se quitan, no están al alcance de todos ni está en las normas de uso; y sin esa información, sólo los moderadores son capaces de usar correctamente las herramientas de puntuación. Si con dicho uso totalmente parcial actua solamente contra uno de los foreros sin previo aviso (cuando otros han incumplido gravemente y no se le ha tratado del mismo modo, (con seguir las conversaciones ligeramente se puede observar dicho comportamiento)) está usted cometiendo un acto de "nocturnidad" y creo que denunciarlo en público no es algo que esté prohibido en las normas.

-*Su actuación ha sido con alevosía* porque no estamos en el mismo nivel de igualdad jerárquica usted y yo y sabe perfectamente que su acto no va a traer ninguna consecuencia y sin embargo las consecuencias son solo para el que las recibe. El hecho de que a una frase suya yo le haya tachado "por esa frase" de irrespetuoso o inmoral, debería haberme aclarado si no estaba de acuerdo con mi afirmación, es más, usted la leyó y no actuó, solo lo hizo cuando se sintió ofendido con un comentario posterior al decir que yo no tenía un problema con usted y que debería reflexionar si fuese usted el que tenía un problema conmigo. Y de hecho sigo pensando que banalizar un accidente como el de chernovyl sólo lo puede hacer alguien que no haya pensado muy bien lo que esta diciendo y sigo tachándolo de irrespetuoso.

- *si digo que se ha manipulado la estadística de un usuario* es porque no es habitual realizar este tipo de actuaciones y sólo se debería hacer de forma discrecional si estuviese razonada y aclarada con el respeto que se le debería tratar a un usuario al actuar de este modo por primera vez. Usted mismo lo define como un sistema de puntuación un tanto injusto y discriminatorio. Además queda claro que conoce las consecuencias de su acto en el que con su buena "credibilidad" puede modificar sustancialmente los puntos de cualquier otro. Usted sabe perfectamente que si ha hecho esto, ha sido para tratarme mal únicamente a mí, simple y llanamente, y no porque lo haga de forma habitual con cualquiera de los foreros que se excede en sus apreciaciones. De hecho usted contesta simplemente que "el irrespetuoso soy yo", .....sin argumentación de ningún tipo, "punto pelota". Finalmente me pone un emoticono con una carita sonriente", entiendo que si usted me acaba de poner puntos negativos no será por amistad, más bien para reírse de mí con superioridad. Estupendo!!

- si además parece que hay otros foreros que dudan de la veracidad de los datos estadísticos del número de visitas, no es porque me lo haya inventado:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...140#post143140

razones aun no aclaradas fehacientemente, y por supuesto, puede generar dudas a cualquiera, incluidos los anunciantes por lo que se debe dar respuesta bien argumentaba al respecto. Por si hay alguna duda, yo no he dicho que los datos del número de usuarios estén siendo manipulados. Digo que yo tengo dudas no aclaradas del funcionamiento correcto, y no se aun si es un acto involuntario o voluntario, lo cual es muy peligroso que se generen este tipo de dudas y no sean aclaradas al detalle.

Llevo denunciando además publica y privadamente desde hace mas de un año que se me tacha de nazi. Como nadie ha hecho nada al respeto ni se han borrado los mensajes contra mí, esto se ha convertido finalmente en un trato cotidiano, acosando continuamente, bromeando y riéndose de mí descaradamente. Como no se ha hecho nada, al acoso se han unido más foreros con más bromas hacia mis comentarios y nadie ha parado este trato injusto y despreciable hacia mi persona, solo me queda defenderme a mí mismo. Y en ningún momento usted ha actuado de forma semejante contra otros a la que usted acaba de hacer contra mí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que vale, que sí. Ya está. Se acabó. Lo que usted diga.
Esto podría estar usted discutiéndolo conmigo vía mensaje privado en vez de montar un escándolo público. Pero está en su derecho, no se lo niego
Tema y asunto cerrado.

----------

